

Tactics for Finding Early Customers For Alpha/Beta Feedback - rstocker99
http://groups.google.com/group/lean-startup-circle/browse_thread/thread/58d7cdbc0908e54a

======
hopeless
Judging by the upvotes, everyone (myself included) want to know how to find
early customers but no one has any other suggestions?

I had some success by emailing photographers (my market) who were interviewed
in magazines or by interacting with them on Twitter but I'd love to hear other
suggestions

